# those dr who dishcloths



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

well River came over yesterday and absolutely LOVED the dishcloths i'd made.
i now have a request lol, i have to make as many as i can and stitch them all together to make a blanket.  
i also showed her the tardis afghan and have a feeling the yarn will be provided for me to make that too 

lol guess i will be kinda busy soon


----------



## Redfordm (Feb 3, 2013)

My mom is 100. All she can handle now is dishcloths. I suggested she do a bunch for a blanket. I would love to see a picture of a finished one. :lol:


----------



## Redfordm (Feb 3, 2013)

My mom is elderly and now can only manage dishcloths. I would love to see a photo of your blanket.


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

You could just make one big dishcloth and not have to sew the small ones all together, they really never are as strong as if it were one big blanket knit in one piece.Lion Brand has a free  pattern on their site; just an idea, I am a big fan of home made dishclothes And faceclothes. I have a trillion of them.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I would do a big one but she wants all the patterns from the little dishcloths repeated a few times so it's probably easier to do loads of little ones and sew them together


----------



## cinsacto (Jan 21, 2013)

This will be great! I have done a "sampler" throw of dishcloths and it worked out really well!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad to find another Dr Who fan here!


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

My cousin crochets and she is making a T.A.R.D.I.S. blanket..i have decided to make a bunch of the dishcloths too..i'm a big fan as well..can't wait til March 30!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Canamaha said:


> My cousin crochets and she is making a T.A.R.D.I.S. blanket..i have decided to make a bunch of the dishcloths too..i'm a big fan as well..can't wait til March 30!!


I know-counting the days til 3/30! Where in GA do you live?


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm in Dalton.
I'm hoping to have a Dr.Who themed birthday cake this year..i've hinted to hubby quite a bit,so i'll see how it goes. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Great idea!! WHO RULES? THE DOCTOR!! Would love to see the afghan.........so far I have only done dishcloths and they seem to disappear as fast as I make them!!


----------



## wlr (Jan 24, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## littlenicki (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know where I can get paaterns for Dr Who items please?


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Please all some pictures. Sounds so very interesting. I would love to take a peek...


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

I love this site for the scarf...

http://www.doctorwhoscarf.com/

What an oracle!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with Medicgirl. Would like to see pictures of the things you have all mentioned. What is TARDIS?


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

Someone please explain the connection between Dr. Who (unknown to me) and knitted dish cloths. Thankyou PS I googled Dr. Who but still don't get the connection with dish cloths.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

littlenicki said:


> Hi, does anyone know where I can get paaterns for Dr Who items please?


Here's a Ravelry search I did:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Dr%20Who

Hope this helps!


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> What is TARDIS?


TARDIS is the Time and Relative Dimension in Space which is a time machine and spacecraft in the British science fiction television programme Doctor Who

Looks like this...


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I made a "squares" blanket but knit the squares together, in strips, as I went along. Saved A LOT of sewing together!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I often read about people knitting dishcloths, and at first I thought it was either (a) a mistake or (b) a joke. People knit dish cloths?????


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Angela I'd never heard of people knitting dishcloths till I found this site. I bought some cotton yarn and knit one and it's great.


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Angela and Brendurham you have stumbled on one of the greatest subcultures to every roam the planet, dish clothe makers... Be careful it is very addictive!  Almost like the first one is free.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

I made a baby blanket out of "dishcloth" squares. Alternated soft colors with plain off-white. The squares had baby feet, flowers, teddy bears, etc. Mom-to-be loved it! I used Encore worsted, which is my favorite yarn for anything that is going to be laundered frequently.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Never made a blanket of squares so is there a special way to sew them together


----------



## Sylvia Rae (Jan 25, 2013)

What is DR? Just wondering, if you do not know, then ask, right. I know Dr. Stands for Dcotor


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I often read about people knitting dishcloths, and at first I thought it was either (a) a mistake or (b) a joke. People knit dish cloths?????


Yes, people do knit dishcloths! I knitted round ones, well, not really round, but more like a swirl, for my church's bazaar. They were a hit! I did not use a 100% cotton, it had some acrylic in it. They don't stretch out of shape. Of course, I can't remember the brand! LOL Maybe Red Heart. Try knitting a dishcloth. You will like it :-D


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Redfordm said:


> My mom is 100. All she can handle now is dishcloths. I suggested she do a bunch for a blanket. I would love to see a picture of a finished one. :lol:


God Bless her!


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

I made one for my nephew's first birthday with the alphabet and a couple of pic ones ,I crochetd a sc around each square in contrasting color then sewed the squares together, then single crocheted around the border, It is a very sturdy blanket and has been washed successfully several times. Go for it it will be great.
Jean


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Another Dr. Who fanatic here. Have been to many conventions in Chicago when they had them at the Hyatt there on the Lake and once to Galifrey in CA. Son goes to Hurricane Who in FL each year and to Galifery EVERY year...heading off in just a bit over a week to this years. Love to make him Dr "stuff" and have the pattern for the Tardis afgan. Is there any other one out there that I haven't seen? Working on a double knit scarf, if I can ever figure out how to do it well. Think the idea of the dishcloth afgan would be a fun way of incorporating all those neat patterns. We are going on a cruise in October out of Miami with a Dr. Who group. Hope all goes well with the planning and they have someone really cooool as a guest.


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

Angela W said:


> I often read about people knitting dishcloths, and at first I thought it was either (a) a mistake or (b) a joke. People knit dish cloths?????


I also never heard of knitting dishclothes. What do you use them for- washing dishes? Why do people knit so many?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I also never heard of knitting dishcloths till I came here. But I have done my first one (it's doing duty in the sink) and it has a Dalek motif. Working on a 'Bow ties are cool' one now. I had knitted the scarf a long time ago as I have been a Whovian for a while. It was the Dr. Who theme that got me to try a dishcloth. Once you get used to knitting with cotton they are fun since they are quick.


----------



## lostmountains (Jul 14, 2011)

With a little simple math, you can use circular needles and make a dishcloth blanket all in one piece(I hate seaming). If each block has a 4 stitch boarder, you only do 4 inbetween each block and not 8. I have made several this way and they came out great. Every other row was a different pattern and I used 101/2 needles. Have fun


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> well River came over yesterday and absolutely LOVED the dishcloths i'd made.
> i now have a request lol, i have to make as many as i can and stitch them all together to make a blanket.
> i also showed her the tardis afghan and have a feeling the yarn will be provided for me to make that too
> 
> lol guess i will be kinda busy soon


A 100% cotton blanket in 4 ply would be very heavy. I'm sure you know that but...just in case.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

romana said:


> Another Dr. Who fanatic here. Have been to many conventions in Chicago when they had them at the Hyatt there on the Lake and once to Galifrey in CA. Son goes to Hurricane Who in FL each year and to Galifery EVERY year...heading off in just a bit over a week to this years. Love to make him Dr "stuff" and have the pattern for the Tardis afgan. Is there any other one out there that I haven't seen? Working on a double knit scarf, if I can ever figure out how to do it well. Think the idea of the dishcloth afgan would be a fun way of incorporating all those neat patterns. We are going on a cruise in October out of Miami with a Dr. Who group. Hope all goes well with the planning and they have someone really cooool as a guest.


Tell me more about this cruise!


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I love Dr. Who. Hubby and I have been watching the show for years. 
The scarf is great but I'm not going to make one now. Maybe when I have no projects left to make. Hmm...that might never happen. LOL
Have a great day !


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

If you're making cotton squares with the intent to sew them together, making the squares larger and there will be fewer to sew together. Dishcloths are 6-8"ish. A square 10-12"+ shouldn't be difficult to handle and there would be lots fewer to sew together.


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

What fun! Doctor Who rules!!

As you see in my avatar, I love the weeping angels. So scary!!


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

there's a dishcloth pattern for that..




cmbottorff said:


> What fun! Doctor Who rules!!
> 
> As you see in my avatar, I love the weeping angels. So scary!!


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

The cruise is being put together by a friend of my sons who lives in Florida. Seems he has done this quite a few times before. My son went on one a couple of years back and had a really fun time. This year, in October, they are going out of Miami instead of mid florida as last. Not exactly sure of the dates as have had this on the plate for over a year...since he got back from Hurricane Whol last year. Will get more details and post for you this evening.


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

Canamaha said:


> there's a dishcloth pattern for that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've seen it, and it's on my Pinterest board. My son (13) is a Whovian, too. The angel is actually his, but she lives in my living room... in front of a mirror!


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

This "quillow" isn't knit, but sewn from fleece. It is on my to do list...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-Tardis-Blanket/


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

littlenicki said:


> Hi, does anyone know where I can get paaterns for Dr Who items please?


Try ravelry...that's where I get mine.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I put three two dalek and a tardis washcloth patterns together one on top of the other to make a "back scrubber" for my son for his birthday last year....and he loves it. I'm sure that I could do an arghan in the same way...what I did was to make sure that all the "squares" used the same number of stitches then just knitted the one borders in seed st, but inbetween each square there was just 4 or 5 rows of seed st. I'm planning on doing some more to sell on etsy...


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

i got the patterns on Ravelry, i've posted pics of the 2 i've done so far 

River isn't my child's birth name, she is such a whovian tho that on her 16th birthday she changed her name by deed poll to .....

River Song 

yes it causes all sorts of funny looks but her favourite moment ever was at the Dr Who convention in London when she met karen Gillan (Amy Pond) and Arthur Darville (Rory) and Matt Smith (the Dr) 
karen didn't believe she'd changed her name and asked her to prove it and when she did she called over matt smith and arthur darville because she thought it was just "so cool" and felt they had to know too, she even mentioned it when they had the press call at the end of the convention which just made River's year lol.


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am working on one for my son using the Dr. Who dish cloth patterns that I have collected. (I made some for him as a Christmas stocking stuffer - that's when he came up with the same idea.) How many squares do you think it will take?
Donna


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

I just finished a dishcloth style afghan for my grandson I jused red heart tlc and made 4 big squares with 2 colors each square and am making gd one as well just one big square in multi color baby yarn


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Before my mom passed away all she could do was crochet dish cloths. I don't crochet, but after she passed my daughters friend took the ones we had and crocheted them together and made a small blanket for each of us!


----------



## Esther V. Wood (Sep 14, 2012)

This is one of my favourite blankets that I crocheted together to give to people in need.


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Another Whovian here -- love Dr. Who -- not crazy about Matt Smith being The Doctor, so I've tried to watch at least up to season 4 and just couldn't get into it. No one beats David Tennant or Christopher Eccleson, or even Tom Baker from the old days. Great writing, great acting. (You know that Prime Minister Harriet Jones is Mrs. Crawley on Downton Abbey, and that former Dr. Who Peter Davidson had the series, The Last Detective, very funny, and The Master, John Simms, played in Life on Mars, the Brit version?)

I have been trying to find Dr. Who knitting patterns as well. When I go to Ravelry, it won't let me buy the patterns...are they for purchase?


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

dishcoths are so fun, I've made 100's, but you can also make a giant one out of nice yarn using the same pattern, just knit until it's the righ size and then decrease as usual. I've mdemany, motly for cildren tough.


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Never had an issue with a purchase. Seems everyone is washer to take my money. You must be the lucky one! I like that so many are free and often a free similar pattern is sugusted and between the pic and the free instructions I can usually figure it out on the second try.


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Washer is auto correct for eager


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

May be a sill question but do you all use the cotton yarns when dishclothing for an afghan.


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Silly. Not sill phone form hell


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

no, I like amixtureof acrylic 80% and 20% wool, which are totally washable and dryable, but are nice to work with and durable......Dishcloth yarn is not soft and cuddly enuf for me.


----------



## smjanet (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi - my name is Janet and I have been a knitter but nothing elaborate - many dishcloths.
My neighbor has volunteered to teach me to crochet and we are looking for a pattern for a ladies sweater with raglan sleeves and perhaps crocheted from the top down. Can anyone help me out?
Thanks
Janet


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

PLEEZE.....could someone share a few patterns for dishcloths?? Knitting!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Bebekka said:


> Another Whovian here -- love Dr. Who -- not crazy about Matt Smith being The Doctor, so I've tried to watch at least up to season 4 and just couldn't get into it. No one beats David Tennant or Christopher Eccleson, or even Tom Baker from the old days. Great writing, great acting. (You know that Prime Minister Harriet Jones is Mrs. Crawley on Downton Abbey, and that former Dr. Who Peter Davidson had the series, The Last Detective, very funny, and The Master, John Simms, played in Life on Mars, the Brit version?)
> 
> I have been trying to find Dr. Who knitting patterns as well. When I go to Ravelry, it won't let me buy the patterns...are they for purchase?


A Who fan after my own heart!! Tennant and Eccleson were the best! Tom Baker will always have a place in my heart as he was The Doctor when I first started watching Dr. Who in 1974.

I plan to do a Doctor Fest during this year...I've a list of every episode of Doctor Who and plan to watch each episode in order. I figure that should take me most of the year!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Bebekka said:


> I have been trying to find Dr. Who knitting patterns as well. When I go to Ravelry, it won't let me buy the patterns...are they for purchase?


Are you a member of Ravelry? A lot of these patterns are free downloads but you'd need to join to be able to download them.


----------



## lostmountains (Jul 14, 2011)

For blankets, I use Red heart Super Saver not 100o/o cotton.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Dr. Who is my favorite show of all time I have 4 seasons downloaded and I watch him almost every night as I fall asleep...my favorite one was the one with the long scarf Tom someone,...I don't have tv so my son downloads them for me ..just thinking this morning I need some new episodes...


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is another site for Dishcloths http://dishandwashclothmania.com/lacy-cloths/

There are hundreds just google Knitted Dish cloths or if you google Dr. Who there will be patterns out there.

Have you ever made baby bibs out of dish cloths? I have made them for my daughter and DIL for their babies and then when I visit and they are not using them I turn them back into dish cloths


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

Canamaha said:


> My cousin crochets and she is making a T.A.R.D.I.S. blanket..i have decided to make a bunch of the dishcloths too..i'm a big fan as well..can't wait til March 30!!


Excuse my ignorance but, what is a T.A.R.D.I.S. blanket?


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Batwing said:


> PLEEZE.....could someone share a few patterns for dishcloths?? Knitting!!! Thanks!!!


Try Ravelry....there are loads you can download for free....you'd be surprised at the different designs from Dr. Who to flowers...


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Agree Raverly is a great resource. Google free dish cloth knitting patterns and you'll get a half million or so. I like to go to images and choose from the pics and see if its a free pattern. Just a thought. Fast fun and usefull.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't know about the tardis afghan, but I've seen this before, and thought it would be cool to stitch as I'm a big Dr. Who fan myself


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

Canamaha said:


> My cousin crochets and she is making a T.A.R.D.I.S. blanket..i have decided to make a bunch of the dishcloths too..i'm a big fan as well..can't wait til March 30!!


I'm not a big fan myself, but my husband and son are. What happens on March 30?


----------



## Cmtx21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Please..what happens on March 30?


----------



## smjanet (Oct 1, 2012)

i have a million dish cloth patterns - but I don't know who or what dr. who is.
I'll be glad to share
Janet


----------



## smjanet (Oct 1, 2012)

I also have some of the same questions -
1. who is dr. who?
2. what is a tardis blanket?
3. what happens on 3/30?


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

meg714 said:


> Angela W said:
> 
> 
> > I often read about people knitting dishcloths, and at first I thought it was either (a) a mistake or (b) a joke. People knit dish cloths?????
> ...


I am resending these posts. Can someone please respond?


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

smjanet said:


> I also have some of the same questions -
> 1. who is dr. who?
> 2. what is a tardis blanket?
> 3. what happens on 3/30?[/quote
> ...


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

meg714 said:


> meg714 said:
> 
> 
> > Angela W said:
> ...


yes, you can use them for washing dishes or as face cloths. They hold up much better than store bought ones. I like to knit them when I'm trying out a new stitch... get the feeling of the needle movements. I usually use a cheap cotton ya
rn, or I have a linen yarn that I LOVE for the "fancier" ones I make. It dries very quickly. Hope that answers your question


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

On 26 March, the date of the release of all the Dr. Who British Postage Stamps, Tom Baker will be signing First Day Covers at The Stamp Centre at 79 The Strand, London


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

March 30 is the 50th anniversary episode of Dr Who-can't wait!


----------



## smjanet (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for the reply. I am sure lotsa people will be glad to know that info too.
Dishcloths are knitted or crocheted out of 100% cotton yarn.
They are a good texture for kitchen stuff.
I have one pattern for a two strand one and I like to use that one - nice and thick.
They are also good to bring as a little house gift to a friend or neighbor.
Here's a pattens for two strands. It says pot holder but it makes a great dish cloth or trivet. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Potholders/Quick-Knit-Potholder
FR119. Quick Knit Potholder
Materials:
Uses 2 oz. worsted
weight yarn, divided into
2 separate balls, and one
pair #10½ needles.
Finished Size:
Approximately 7 x 7
Gauge:
4 Stitches = 1 Inch
Directions:
Hold 2 strands together,
throughout. Cast on 20
sts.
Start Pattern: Work
garter st. over first 10
sts. (knit each st., each
row.), then work seed st.
over last 10 sts. (K 1, P
1, across opposite row, P
over K sts., and K over P sts.) Continue in pattern as established until
3½ from the beginning, then reverse pattern, by working seed st.
over garter st. and garter st. pattern over seed st. for another 3½ or
7 from the beginning. Bind off. Weave in yarn ends.
Optional: Add a crochet loop or length of yarn at any corner for
hanging loop.


----------



## Rev-Linda (Oct 28, 2012)

What is T.A.R.D.I.S. blanket


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Awsome! Will you use cotton or acrylic for the "squares"?


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

Lovely to see so many of you like our little eccentric TV show! 
I personally like Matt as the Doctor but(showing my age)one of my favourites is Jon Pertwee and I loved David Tennant. Tom Baker is now also well known on British Telly for his comedic talents, by all accounts he is as mad as a hatter..lol


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

greanise said:


> Lovely to see so many of you like our little eccentric TV show!
> I personally like Matt as the Doctor but(showing my age)one of my favourites is Jon Pertwee and I loved David Tennant. Tom Baker is now also well known on British Telly for his comedic talents, by all accounts he is as mad as a hatter..lol


lol yeah i heard that about Tom Baker too, he does the voice over for little britain and sounds mad as a brush doing that LOL.
He was my first Doctor lol and i can remember hiding behind the sofa when i was little cos the music scared me witless.
As for the newer who's i much prefer David Tennant (well he is a Scot after all hehe) but Matt Smith is growing on me.

As for 30th March 
The sci-fi drama will begin its new eight-week run from Saturday, March 30, 2013 on BBC1 here in the uk
A one-off special - celebrating Doctor Who's 50th anniversary - is expected to follow the eight new episodes in November.

sooooo can't wait for it to start again

As for the Tardis Afghan here's a link to the page on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doctor-who-tardis-afghan

there are loads more dr who items on Ravelry too, cutest i've seen so far is a little baby dress that looks like a dalek lmao sooo cute


----------



## Rev-Linda (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

just had to post this link too lol if i had little ones that size then they probably would get this knitted for them hahaha (yep i'm off my head lmao)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mummys-little-dalek-jumper-doctor-who


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

littlenicki said:


> Hi, does anyone know where I can get paaterns for Dr Who items please?


www.ravelry.com - free to join and has quite a few Dr Who items. Some patterns are free and some not


----------



## smjanet (Oct 1, 2012)

this is a repost - perhaps to those who are not Dr. Who fans.
Hi - my name is Janet and I have been a knitter but nothing elaborate - many dishcloths.
My neighbor has volunteered to teach me to crochet and we are looking for a pattern for a ladies sweater with raglan sleeves and perhaps crocheted from the top down. Can anyone help me out?
Thanks
Janet


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> Don't know about the tardis afghan, but I've seen this before, and thought it would be cool to stitch as I'm a big Dr. Who fan myself


this is the exact picture i want on my birthday cake...crossing fingers.


----------



## crotchety crafter (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too, great idea for a throw.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

cinsacto said:


> This will be great! I have done a "sampler" throw of dishcloths and it worked out really well!


I did a baby blanket with dishcloth squares in bright colors on white background. The "mommy" loved it.


----------



## Rev-Linda (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

A blanket with the different dishcloth patterns is a nice idea, but instead of knitting seperate dishcloths, why not do them in long strips-less sewing, too. Knit one dishcloth, then instead of binding off, begin the next pattern and so on.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> A blanket with the different dishcloth patterns is a nice idea, but instead of knitting seperate dishcloths, why not do them in long strips-less sewing, too. Knit one dishcloth, then instead of binding off, begin the next pattern and so on.


That is a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Redhatchris said:


> A blanket with the different dishcloth patterns is a nice idea, but instead of knitting seperate dishcloths, why not do them in long strips-less sewing, too. Knit one dishcloth, then instead of binding off, begin the next pattern and so on.


Ooh that's a great idea I might just do that 

Thanks :-D


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I gave dish cloths at Christmas and the response was that they would never be used as such. Now I'm making holiday themed ones and sending them every month to a few of my good friends.


----------



## ve7mgg (Sep 7, 2012)

Have you ever knit the " windmill" or ""spinning wheel" dishcloths? Beautiful, and so easy,. But would be awfully hard to sew together to make a blanket.


----------



## myndisue (Jan 17, 2013)

I would love to see your TARDIS afghan. I'm definitely a Whovian! I've made a TARDIS hat and an Adipose for Christmas gifts. They were a big hit.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh I love the adipose, sooooo cute  

Might be a while until the tardis afghan is done, still have to get the yarn for it


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> just had to post this link too lol if i had little ones that size then they probably would get this knitted for them hahaha (yep i'm off my head lmao)
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mummys-little-dalek-jumper-doctor-who


 Perhaps you are related to Tom Baker and don't know it..after all we are a small Island..lol


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

cmbottorff said:


> smjanet said:
> 
> 
> > I also have some of the same questions -
> ...


----------



## Annakarina (Sep 12, 2012)

which dishcloth do you do, there are so many different paterns.


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

these are my tardis mitts...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139320-1.html


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

What happens on March 30th ?


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

LoriJ. said:


> What happens on March 30th ?


New episode of the show to start the new season.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

meg714 said:


> Angela W said:
> 
> 
> > I often read about people knitting dishcloths, and at first I thought it was either (a) a mistake or (b) a joke. People knit dish cloths?????
> ...


I have been knitting them for over 20 years. I use 100% cotton yarn such as Sugar n' Cream or Lion Brand Cotton. The cotton is very absorbent, so they are great for wiping down countertops. Also good for washing dishes. Once you use one, you won't want to use those thin things they sell in the stores. Since they are small, they knit or crochet up really fast. The reason for making so many is that people who don't knit or crochet want them. I have made them for gifts, have sold them and have made them for my own use. Try making one and you will see what I mean.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

I still haven't seen the end of the season one. 
I can't afford cable & have gotten all the DVDs from the Library & am way behind. Sigh


----------



## alewis (Feb 4, 2013)

I have knit many dishcloths....I call them "spa cloths". When I finish knitting one, I fold it in a square and place a fancy bar of soap on it. I take a piece of ribbon or raffia and tie it around the spa cloth and soap. It makes a very nice little gift!
Ann in PA


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Which season 1 -- Matt Smith or the older ones with Tennant and Eccleson, or even older?


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh not season 1 the end one where Amy & Rory leave. Sorry I didn't say that right. I get PBS that shows Dr. Who on sat night at 11pm. They are showing reruns right now.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

lindakaren12 said:


> I made a "squares" blanket but knit the squares together, in strips, as I went along. Saved A LOT of sewing together!


I was ready to suggest this idea. Each panel may be sewn
to the others as it is finished or you may wait until the end 
and shuffle the patterns and colors around to your liking.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

would like to see a picture of the finished afghan!


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

LoriJ. said:


> Oh not season 1 the end one where Amy & Rory leave. Sorry I didn't say that right. I get PBS that shows Dr. Who on sat night at 11pm. They are showing reruns right now.


 no one likes a spoiler  tut tut


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> Well I would do a big one but she wants all the patterns from the little dishcloths repeated a few times so it's probably easier to do loads of little ones and sew them together


You might be able to do it all in one piece, though, and still get all the patterns, various colors, etc. and not have to sew a bunch of squares togethet to finish it.

You could make a horizontal row of border in black or white or whatever color. Then make rows of squares across the top of the border. In each horizontal strip, make washcloth squares in different patterns and colors that you like if you want -- with "borders" between each pattern and at each edge of the blanket -- all the way across. When you have the squares the right size, make another strip of "border," then make another row of squares, and keep doing that until it's as long as you want it.

This would save you hours and hours of work. Just a thought.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

smjanet said:


> Hi - my name is Janet and I have been a knitter but nothing elaborate - many dishcloths.
> My neighbor has volunteered to teach me to crochet and we are looking for a pattern for a ladies sweater with raglan sleeves and perhaps crocheted from the top down. Can anyone help me out?
> Thanks
> Janet


You might try entering those terms -- women's sweater, crochet, pattern, etc. -- into google and see what comes up. I've had great luck doing that.


----------



## rhondanank (Dec 3, 2012)

We need a section for everything "Who" related, big fans even in Australia!


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> A blanket with the different dishcloth patterns is a nice idea, but instead of knitting seperate dishcloths, why not do them in long strips-less sewing, too. Knit one dishcloth, then instead of binding off, begin the next pattern and so on.


I also did an ABC one the same way, there is a picture posted here, I did it in 4ply pure wool (BLUE)


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just finished crocheting( I know this is a knitting forum) a Tardis afghan for my grandson. wonder is i made some dishclothes hed help doing dishes. lolol would love to see the pics of them.


----------



## wlr (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry, I can't send pictures because I sent them all off to Australia! But they were really spectacular.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i may or may not be speaking for others....who is Dr Who?


----------



## sensaswoolgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a problem with my cotton knitted dishcloths, they smell after even one use. Does anyone have this problem and let me know how I should resolve this?


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Stick them in the microwave one at a time, very wet for two or three minutes. Careful removing the cloth. It will be hotttttttt. Rinse it well. And stink be gone. Also it steams the inside of the microwave up and u can easily wipe it clean. Off will come any splatter. Steam kills every germ!


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Works with you sponge too.


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Dr Who is a BBC character who will never be gone (hopefully) due to the change in earthly characters. He regenerates into a new Dr whenever they need to change actors. Quite a feat and really an addictive show. LOVE it sooo much...especially when others in the house do also. The tie that binds the TV clicker.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks for clarifying!!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

If you're interested in seeing Dr. Who, it's sci-fi, and I'd start with Christopher Eccelson as The Doctor which began about 2002-2003, and Netflix has the entire series, even the older ones, but I wouldn't recommend those if you're not a Whovian, (too outdated for the new Dr. Who viewer).


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

sensaswoolgirl said:


> I have a problem with my cotton knitted dishcloths, they smell after even one use. Does anyone have this problem and let me know how I should resolve this?


I've not had a problem with that, but i wash it out, rinse it well and lay it across the dish rack so it can dry after each use. You might try rinsing in a little vinegar too. When I wash plastic storage containers, I usually let them air dry, so I dump a little vinegar in the sink to rinse for water spots, then swish the dishcloth in that too.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes me too.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Cinny60 said:


> I just finished crocheting( I know this is a knitting forum)


 No, it's for crocheters, too. Look up at the very top line of this page.  You're not only entirely welcome, you BELONG here.


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Everyone is welcome regardless if you use one, two or four or more sticks and some string. Hook on crocheters, hook on.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> Cinny60 said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished crocheting( I know this is a knitting forum)
> ...


Yes - you do belong here. I knit and crochet and love all the wonderful comments and help one can receive on this forum from these amazing people. LOL


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad to see so many Dr Who fans in the States. Please keep watching. If the BBC makes lovely money from selling it across the pond hopefully they will keep the program going!!!!!!
I don't knit or crochet dishclothes. Prefer felt ones. Rather make granny squres for blankets.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Rev-Linda said:


> What is T.A.R.D.I.S. blanket


It's a blanket that has been made with a picture of Dr Who's spaceship (the T.A.R.D.I.S ) on it. The Tardis looks like an old British Police box.
Hope that helps.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> greanise said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely to see so many of you like our little eccentric TV show!
> ...


I loved watching Dr Who when I was younger and remember seeing the first episode with William Hartnell as the doctor. There was nothing to compare it with then ( I was 6) and used to be watching through my fingers lol. My first nightmares were always of the Cybermen. Wow, really scarey stuff then. I was so happy when it was on during the summer cos I could go out on my bike afterwards in the sunshine and not be so scared.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

The daleks have always scared me


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

meg714 said:


> Angela W said:
> 
> 
> > I often read about people knitting dishcloths, and at first I thought it was either (a) a mistake or (b) a joke. People knit dish cloths?????
> ...


Those of us who knit dishcloths do so because we like using them, they are addictive, and they make great gifts. The dishcloths are also a great way of getting to work out a pattern you have never done before, and yes I use mine for washing my dishes and can use a clean one every day so there is no smell. Try one and see for yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

What sort of yarn do you make dishcloths with?


Hannelore said:


> meg714 said:
> 
> 
> > Angela W said:
> ...


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

100% cottons like sugar and cream by lily. Absorbent and durable. Walmart sells another cotton called peaches and cream. Same idea...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Caninebat said:


> What sort of yarn do you make dishcloths with?
> 
> 
> Hannelore said:
> ...


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

Exactly, I only use knitted dish cloths, and always have a stash on hand, as I have meetings, etc and always have a They are fun, go fast and in between big projects I always knit a few. washer and dryer approved....Iwouldn't use any other, and you can make smaller or larger whatever you prefer.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe the reason people knit dishcloths is that anything bigger is too heavy to hold.Knitting a blanket in one piece would be MY choice, but for others, one dishcloth puts less strain on joints.


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

If I were to knit a blanket using dish cloths I think I would rather make a whole mess of them, and be able to see the variations of laying them out in different ways. Also, doing them individually makes the project so portable and I also feel like I am making progress to finish each square. That feels better to me than I got 8 rows done. And I can always eliminate an oddball. I did a blanket on cascade 220 with rather complicated squares and knitting it straight across working 6 of those patterns at once would have been not much knitting and a lot of frogging. Plus I can always bale when I am sick of the project and piece it to be smaller like a lap or crib blanket or throw. 

If ya do like to work in pieces, learn to crochet. A nice crochet edge has saved many an uneven ugly knitted edge for me. I work with new learning to knit students and that little crocheted edging can hide a multitude of sins. Crocheted edges have stopped my scarves from curling up too And it is easy and fast and looks finished too


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

after hearing it suggested here, i am knitting a big granny square baby blanket. I started with the usual 4 cast on and am now at about 110 stitches diagonally. Think i am going for about 30 inches on each side and then will start the decrease. i am using a soft baby yarn that stripes, size 9 needles, and it looks wonderful!!! Thanks for the siggestion here!!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

JTEVENDALE....your baby blanket sounds like something I could do...maybe.  Would you be willing to share the pattern please??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Picture? Sounds super interesting.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Ihave a perpetual calendar and you gave me a great idea. If I were to make a square a day and knit them together, that would be a really neat 'quilted' pattern. But, why, if I actually knitted them together, would they be less strong? Or is the thought to sew them together? Of course, if I were to do it as a quilt, there is no reason why I couldn't then use it as the top of an actual quilt- as in quilt it to a back of muslin, padding, and whatever on the other side. Boy, that would give me an excuse to figure out all those feet that came with my sewing machine, wouldn't it?


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

Batwing---baby yarn, size 9 needles, CO 4 stitches then K2, YO, knit to end of row. Keep doing this until you get the size you want for half the baby blanket (i am guessing about 150-175 stitches)(dishcloth calls for 43 stitches on size 7 needles) Then K1, K2together,YO, K2 together repeat until you get back to 4 stitches and bind off. I honestly don't know how to post a picture!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Jtevendale....OK..thanks very much. I may try this!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

JTEVENDALE....One more question....abt how many skeins of yarn does a blanket take??? Would like to know what I'm looking at cost-wise. Thanks!!


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i am using joanne's sensations little treat yarn. It was on sale $2 off a skein. I got 2 but think i am going to go back today and get a third. I have almost finished the first one and it measures about 27" on a side and i think it needs to be at least 30 or 32. It isn't expensive yarn but is so soft and wonderful. The one i choose is self striping blue, yello/green, white......having a grandson in July! Will end up costing about $15 total...and i hope to have some left to do a hat to match!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok jtevendale...thanks a lot. Glad it won't cost too much. I have a sis-in-law who recently went into a nursing home and thot I'd try a laprobe or something....And congrats on your upcoming grandson!!! Best of luck with that!!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone have a pattern for "snowmen"??? I had a pattern but can't find it and can't quite remember it. Was very easy and could knit a snowman in just a coupla hours. Was "fat" body,the decreasing for the head and had a scarf and little hat to go with it.Body was one piece and stuffed from the bottom.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I've done baby blankets that way, and they're great. My only problem was making sure I had enough yarn left to finish the second half. Usually, I had some left, laughing at me! Now,I do my blankets by making the increases in the middle of each row, and knitting until there's enough yarn to cast off.Using an I-cord cast off,followed by an attached I-cord border makes a professional -looking blanket.
There's not really a pattern, but I cast on three stitches, then knit every row, doing a yarn-over before the middle stitch, on each row. This gives sort of perforations along the diagonal, which makes it easyto tuck the blanket in around a baby in a carseat, or stroller/pushchair.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

good suggestion. i went to joannes and got the 3rd skein for $3.99.....first two were each $2.00 off so it is a very inexpensive but lovely present!!


----------

